# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > FlashForge Forum >  How accurate is the flashforge creator?

## parkerscott

Im thinking about buying the flash forge creator, and im not sure if will do the job.

Im needing about 500 of each one of these halves I designed. Link here https://tinkercad.com/things/cZbN1cOfTzl

I made a tapered keyway, and male end that are supposed to hold the two halves together, and the keyway is pretty small. just a little over 2mm.

Im a beginner when it comes to 3d printing so im not sure if one of these printers are capable of producing a good print that accurate.

The plan is to use ditto mode with 100% infill, and 100% accuracy, so would it be possible to produce these parts or will the printers precision as well as warping make this an impossible task?

----------

